# Tow bar greasing



## Luckylocalian (5 February 2008)

Quick question - do Tow Bars need oiling/greasing and if so how often and with what?

Also, does anyone have any opinion as to whether, as my trailer is only 18 months old, you think I should be able to get some money back/replacement from the manufacturer for the fact that the rubber matting has ripper to shreds?

Thanks!


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (5 February 2008)

Yes, tow bars do need greasing, just use grease!

How on earth has your rubber matting shredded??


----------



## Luckylocalian (5 February 2008)

Thanks!

One trip out and my boy got a bit stressed and scraped and literally has ripped the whole thing up - not really good enough to be honest!!

How often and what kind of grease - cooking fat?!?!


----------



## flyingfeet (5 February 2008)

Vaseline is very good - nice mineral based grease

I doubt you will get anywhere with the rubber matting, my youngster went through an ifor mat in half a season. He now have a reinforced bit where he stands and scrapes.


----------



## Luckylocalian (5 February 2008)

Oh I will get a tub of vaseline then! How did you get a reinforced bit and where did you get it fitted etc? Sorry for all the questions but I need this sorted asap and don't know where to start!


----------



## BeckyD (5 February 2008)

I just got multi-purpose grease from halfords.  Big tub for about £4.  Should last forever I reckon.


----------



## NeilM (5 February 2008)

Don't want to cause any offence, but Vaseline is not good. The melting point is too low.

You only really need the surface of the tow ball to be nicely coated and the inside of the hitch to be the same. Take you tow vehicle to you local 'one man band' garage or farm equipment supplier, and ask if they could spare a little axle grease for your tow ball (you might get some interesting replies!). That should pretty much do the whole season.

This is also the reason why a tow ball cover is needed. I know this, as I still have pairs of jeans with a nice grease smear about shin height


----------



## flyingfeet (5 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't want to cause any offence, but Vaseline is not good. The melting point is too low. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Melting point is 100°F (37°C). Its fine for this purpose - if you google "Vaseline tow ball" you'll see it works jsut fine for most people! 

We got a peice of tougher mat from our ifor dealer and my father fixed it by drilling holes in the floor and bolting in place. Ifor place would have charged around £50 all in, whereas mat was just £10 as it was an offcut (note our floor is aluminium)


----------



## NeilM (5 February 2008)

I guess it's up to you what you use. But I would not trust my tow hitch and trailer (and horses) to a skin moisturising product!


----------



## flyingfeet (5 February 2008)

Its petroleum jelly - its not a moisturiser! 

Unless you were thinking of the hand products??


----------

